# Snow for NJ?



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

What do you guys think for the possible storm tuesday? they say it may go north, either way its gonna produce snow


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I thought winter was canceled this year?


----------



## Mow It All (Jul 13, 2006)

what is all this crazy talk.....WINTER??  We should get a few " in nj, but i aint loading my pliow this time till it starts falling. Last time we were supposed to get it I loaded the plow, the salt, the blowers, and we got 12hrs of rain..........


----------



## Nitro1253 (Nov 23, 2006)

There is already a special weather statement issued for NJ


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I never exactly wrote winter off, infact when the cold finally came mid-january, I knew it was a matter of time. Better late then never, right? Now if I could ony find my truck keys?


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

yea yea yea im getting out the sunblock!!!!!!!


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

Will have to see it to believe it..........


----------



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

I sure hope so


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Between 6-12 here in CT land.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Its looking better and better.....no i have to decide if i should leave school monday night and come home to plow


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea very true ist looking more and more promising by the hour. Just think about it they were calling this storm a week ago and no big differences in the models then and now same thing thats why I am confident that this will be the one. :bluebounc payup


----------

